
Making of Musicoacher - luxbock
http://wilkerlucio.github.io/clojure/2015/09/04/marking-of-musicoacher/
======
claar
Link is [http://www.musicoacher.com/](http://www.musicoacher.com/)

Looks like a tool that shows you guitar chords with fingerings under YouTube
videos.

Cool part is that he's algorithmically determining the chords -- no manual
entry. Very nice.

~~~
wilkerlucios
actually, the entry is manual, and to be honest the current entry mode can be
pretty tedious, but improved ways are on development.

~~~
claar
So entry is manual, but you have an algorithm to help you determine the
chords?

~~~
wilkerlucios
it's for the chord entry component, you inform the chord position (the frets
that are going to be played at each string) and the algorithm will name this
chord and compute which finger should go where (and also add bare chords when
it fits).

------
kazinator
"coach" is already the correct noun for someone who coaches; no "er" is
required. There is no such word(!), and no such word is necessary; it sounds
like the spontaneous creation of a non-native English speaker (or a native one
under four years old).

(If "musicoach" is already taken as a name, that doesn't make "musicoacher"
viable. Just like you wouldn't name your presentation software
"Powerpointer".)

Don't be a goofball(er?) when naming.

\---

! oxforddictionaries.com does list "coacher" as an Australian word denoting "A
docile cow or bullock used as a decoy to attract wild cattle."

~~~
zesantos
also: don't be a goofball(er?) when writing comments

~~~
kazinator
I think that we can settle this with a friendly game of goofball.

------
adrianh
For a more fleshed-out version of this product idea, see
[https://www.soundslice.com/completed/](https://www.soundslice.com/completed/)

~~~
wilkerlucios
tha's cool, I did saw this site before but didn't notice they have a video
annotation tool, just noticed the player, great thing I'll take a lot of ideas
from there now :)

~~~
adrianh
I'm the main guy who makes Soundslice. :) Yes, we launched the video
annotation tool in 2012 and shifted focus to the sheet-music version in 2014.
Our number one bit of feedback was: "Please add support for standard
notation!" \-- hence the shift.

Here's a tech talk I gave about that original Soundslice version:
[http://37signals.com/talks/soundslice](http://37signals.com/talks/soundslice)

~~~
wilkerlucios
nice, thanks for sharing, it's on my list to watch later today

------
brucehauman
Thanks for taking the time to write this. Really great stuff.

